# Camping with dogs/cold nights



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

We are planning a trip to the Grand Canyon in the spring and we're thinking about camping...

Problem is desert nights are pretty cold at high elevations, the time of year we want to go the lows at night average in the 30's. I'm not sure if I am comfortable with that lol but my main concern is for my dog. He will be around 8/9 months old when we go... Do you think this is too cold, if not is there a good way to make sure he stays warm?

I was going to bring his bed(he will be in the tent with us) and put some foam padding under it to raise it off the ground along with maybe having him wear a fleece jacket and blanket... Possibly hot water bottles too.

Any input?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that he will be fine. I've taken three dogs camping and it got pretty cold, they snuggled with me and we were all fine I didn't even turn my heat on at home until last week because they keep me nice and warm at night.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I brought my 7 or 8 month old pup hiking with me when it got down to 31 degrees. And the BF and I sleep in hammocks, so he is not able to cuddle up with us to stay warm. We bought him a ruffwear collapseable dog bed and a ruffwear dog jacket. He was perfectly fine, wanted to jump in the river first thing in the morning. ( I didnt let him of course) But, if he could handle it not being in a shelter with us, yours will be just fine.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Done lots of camping trips with the dogs where it gets below freezing at night. I just let them sleep with us, and we all stay pretty warm. If you are really worried and if you have a plastic crate you can have him sleep in there, cover the kennel with thick blankets. The kennel will be insulated and his body heat will keep it toasty in there. I did this with havoc when he was 9 weeks old, I used the little carrier kennel he was shipped in. I remember waking up freezing, I looked inside his kennel to check on him, heat and warm puppy smell came radiating out lol. He was certainly the warmest out of all of us that night!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow brave souls! How did YOU keep warm?  I've only been camping in the summer time, plus I pretty much live in a place with an eternal summer so I'm a big wuss in the cold.

I know about getting a sleeping bag rated for the temps you'll be in but is there any way to keep the tent warm? One person I read would heat up rocks on the campfire, wrap them in towels and put them in their sleeping bags/tent. No idea if that would actually work though... Right now I'm just looking for a tent without a mesh ceiling. :warmfire:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I go camping year-round, including in the snow. Last November when we backpacked up the Yaak in Montana it was 21°F during the day and about 11°F at night. Rocket was in the tent with us and was fine. I got a 0° bag on sale/clearance online in the spring for $75. It's a Marmot down bag so it's high-quality. If you don't want to buy a bag, because you won't use it that much, check out REI. They rent lots of gear.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Also if you have a rain fly the mesh won't matter. You definitely want ventilation because otherwise it will get moist and cold in there. In those temps you'll be fine with the mesh ceiling as long as you have the rain fly on.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah ok, great info! I thought the mesh would just let drafts in despite a rain fly.

I would love to go backpacking in Montana with my dog at some point, just no idea how to get started planning something like that.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

......not a problem for us, we just turn on the heat (in the Motorhome).....yes, thats what it has come to for us. But.....It is Comfortable for all! lol


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> We are planning a trip to the Grand Canyon in the spring and we're thinking about camping...
> 
> Problem is desert nights are pretty cold at high elevations, the time of year we want to go the lows at night average in the 30's. I'm not sure if I am comfortable with that lol but my main concern is for my dog. He will be around 8/9 months old when we go... Do you think this is too cold, if not is there a good way to make sure he stays warm?
> 
> ...


Just noticed you are from Carlsbad....Grew up in Oceanside/Carlsbad . In Texas now though!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We hike/camp all year. I don't do any over night trips outside if it's below 20 because I don't find that enjoyable. But we have had nights where the temps dipped in the 30's.

Rusty sleeps in the tent with us at our feet on top of our sleeping bags. He doesn't want blankets on him at all...he curls up like a fox and is fine.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Ah ok, great info! I thought the mesh would just let drafts in despite a rain fly.
> 
> I would love to go backpacking in Montana with my dog at some point, just no idea how to get started planning something like that.


My family is from Montana and I basically grew up there as a child. I try to spend as much time there as possible. You can backpack in Glacier Nat Park but not with the dog. I highly recommend it though, it's gorgeous. Otherwise, my favorite backpacking area is the Cabinet Mountains Wilderness area. On my blog (link below) is a link to some photos from this last summer. I need to add more.

You can PM me if you want more info.  

We took our kids to Grand Canyon summer before last. IMHO it is the least well-managed of all the Nat Parks I've been to which is a pity. There is some AWESOME hiking to do there. Love the South Kaibab Trailhead! We also hit Zion (which was our favorite), Bryce, Monument Valley and Arches. I'd been to all of these before but DH and the kids hadn't. Great fun!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> My family is from Montana and I basically grew up there as a child. I try to spend as much time there as possible. You can backpack in Glacier Nat Park but not with the dog. I highly recommend it though, it's gorgeous. Otherwise, my favorite backpacking area is the Cabinet Mountains Wilderness area. On my blog (link below) is a link to some photos from this last summer. I need to add more.
> 
> You can PM me if you want more info.
> 
> We took our kids to Grand Canyon summer before last. IMHO it is the least well-managed of all the Nat Parks I've been to which is a pity. There is some AWESOME hiking to do there. Love the South Kaibab Trailhead! We also hit Zion (which was our favorite), Bryce, Monument Valley and Arches. I'd been to all of these before but DH and the kids hadn't. Great fun!


Yeah I wanted to go to the Oregon coast again but we were just there in June and my husband doesn't want to make the drive again, lol. I've never been to the Grand Canyon and figured its probably something everybody should see at least once! Unfortunately with it being a national park the only trail I can do in the park itself with a dog is the south rim trail which is 13 miles so plenty of trail for the day we'll be there. If dogs are allowed on any of those other trails you mentioned I will check them out too. 

Glacier national park is definitely on my bucket list! How are the cabinet mountains in the spring? Thinking about trying a short backpacking trip with the puppers(also a coatie!), oh and the hubby around spring 2014.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Bigdogsolo said:


> Just noticed you are from Carlsbad....Grew up in Oceanside/Carlsbad . In Texas now though!!


Oh cool! It's a beautiful place to live you have to admit! I live pretty close to downtown Carlsbad.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Yeah I wanted to go to the Oregon coast again but we were just there in June and my husband doesn't want to make the drive again, lol. I've never been to the Grand Canyon and figured its probably something everybody should see at least once! Unfortunately with it being a national park the only trail I can do in the park itself with a dog is the south rim trail which is 13 miles so plenty of trail for the day we'll be there. If dogs are allowed on any of those other trails you mentioned I will check them out too.
> 
> Glacier national park is definitely on my bucket list! How are the cabinet mountains in the spring? Thinking about trying a short backpacking trip with the puppers(also a coatie!), oh and the hubby around spring 2014.


You likely have to take snowshoes and snowcamp. Snow melt doesn't happen until well into June. I've been up there Memorial Day weekend and gotten blocked by snow slides, etc and had to snow camp. If you're prepared for it, it's fine. But the trails aren't clear until June for sure and some even then will be snowy. This last year in August, around the 11th, DH and I had to cross a big snowfield blocking the trail on the way to a lake.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> You likely have to take snowshoes and snowcamp. Snow melt doesn't happen until well into June. I've been up there Memorial Day weekend and gotten blocked by snow slides, etc and had to snow camp. If you're prepared for it, it's fine. But the trails aren't clear until June for sure and some even then will be snowy. This last year in August, around the 11th, DH and I had to cross a big snowfield blocking the trail on the way to a lake.


Ah ok, that's not a problem... My b-days in June anyways.  I am just so used to having no seasons, lol and that higher elevations take longer to thaw out, I just hate hiking in the heat.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I guess now I just need to worry about not freezing my tush off... It'll be worth it though I hear that sometimes there's Elk that hangout in the campground... Obviously my butt will be watching them from INSIDE my tent.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Oh cool! It's a beautiful place to live you have to admit! I live pretty close to downtown Carlsbad.


I agree, but...... it is a different kind of Carlsbad now. Still beautiful though. We visit about 3 times a year. Still have kids in the area and of course many of my HS friends. Our first stop when we come to town is to Del Norte's for Marg's and Nachos.


----------

